

Genius for iPhone is Here - tomlemon
http://news.rapgenius.com/Rap-genius-genius-for-iphone-is-here-annotated

======
minimaxir
The "Genius Recognition Technology™" is actually Gracenote, as noted on
TechCrunch.

[http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/28/rap-genius-
app/](http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/28/rap-genius-app/)
[http://www.gracenote.com/music/](http://www.gracenote.com/music/)

